# Older Fisher on a Tacoma question



## Averysdad (Aug 27, 2005)

I might be able to get a good deal on a Fisher 6'9" with a minute mount from a 1990 toyota 4x4......

will this fit on my 1995 tacoma and do i need to find an original minute mount for my tacoma or do they only make a minnute mount 2 for my truck?


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Unfortunately the Tacoma front frame is much different than the 89-94 trucks. 

I can't speak for Fisher but I know the Western mounts are not even close. I would strongly doubt the Fisher mount would fit both models...


----------

